# amerikan imperialism in Libya & Ghaddafi



## Kamil (Aug 5, 2012)

what say you of mr. Muammar Ghaddafi? hav any of you read his Green Book or read about the Libyan situation outside of an imperialist media context? and while were on the same note, hav any of you seen all the shit about Nelson Mandela standing up for him?


----------

